# How to price finger food party for 30 people.



## katymorgan (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Guys, I am so happy I found this place!!

I've been asked to prepare finger food for 30 people.

I am a private freelance vegan chef, just starting this business and I am based in Ireland.

I will be renting kitchen to prepare this food as my I think is too small.

How to price this kind of parties? 

Thank you so much for help.

Katy Morgan


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Katy welcome in.

There is a wealth of info in here on figuring pricing, here are a few links...

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/66845/how-to-price-a-catering-job

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79369/new-to-catering

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79844/help-with-catering-costs

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/12359/standard-food-cost-percent-for-catering

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/8710/low-cost-high-volumecatering

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/77849/catering-prices

But basically you would tally up all your costs, food, kitchen rental, fixed and varialble costs,

like travel etc, then add in your labor-- helpers, your own (including planning, shopping etc) .

Last, add in your desired profit, (separate from your own labor) divide that total by number of

prople to get a price per person. Once that's done, research a little to see if that's high or low

compared to the "going rate" in your local area. and adjust as needed.

Its only 30 ppl, you sure your kicthen's too small?

How many menu items are you offering?


----------



## katymorgan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you so much for links and reply.

My kitchen is small, like 3x3 sqm and is small fridge that even milk is too big so even If I would be able to make food there I cannon keep it for a long there.

I was thinking to look around in Dublin and ask for prices for this kind of service, my service is 100 % but healthy food may be expensive same as good quality meat and cheese etc. 

I don't know many I should offer for 30 people?? to make sure organizer and guest will be happy ?


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

What time of day?

Will alcohol be served?

How long is the party?


----------

